# Chestnut Hollow



## CrazyDave (Jun 2, 2016)

I hear this guy has a whole little town set up and tons (literally) of bikes and parts?! I gotta go see this. 
http://chestnuthollow.wix.com/


----------



## STRADALITE (Jun 2, 2016)

Check out these videos.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 3, 2016)

12 miles north of me. Been there several times. Cool place to see.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 3, 2016)

wow!


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 3, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bi...ow-swap-meet-pittsburgh-p-a-june-11-12.91684/


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 3, 2016)

Ditto what Dan said. American Pickers did an episode there as well. Very cool, must see place.


----------



## mike j (Jun 3, 2016)

Jerry & Jerry, never been there, but I bought a Bluebird stem from them. Very nice people, great to deal with.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 3, 2016)

just remember, American Pickers and Antiques Roadshow are entertainment, not reality

looks like a cool place - I have Helotes Bike Shop nearby.  
http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Bike_Shops/helotes_tx.htm


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 3, 2016)

bin there two times .reel nice place to go. you need the hole day there !!!!!lots to see .  from bicycle larry


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 3, 2016)

The Jerry's are great people! I made it out there a couple of yrs ago!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 3, 2016)

Well now I gotta Go!   Wowsers Scooby!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 3, 2016)

Is it open to the general public?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 3, 2016)

schwinndoggy said:


> The Jerry's are great people! I made it out there a couple of yrs ago!
> 
> 
> View attachment 324012




Didn't see that coming.


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 3, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> just remember, American Pickers and Antiques Roadshow are entertainment, not reality
> 
> looks like a cool place - I have Helotes Bike Shop nearby.
> http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Bike_Shops/helotes_tx.htm




Hope yer bikes are ok.....with all the rain down there!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 3, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Is it open to the general public?




Yes, you just call to confirm they will be home.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 3, 2016)

2jakes said:


> Hope yer bikes are ok.....with all the rain down there!



thanks bro, I've actually been having a blast with my fender bikes. 
I rode 20 miles this morning right after the rain.
I've been reading nexrad, USGS stream flow, and other weather links for decades of fly fishing.  So I can watch the dry line come through and know which creek will be safe to ride along.  I get the greenways all to myself.  This morning I rode through standing water in 5 places, but my BBs are all SKF with seals warrantied for 10 years, both fender bikes have granny gears, so can I lift the chain up out of the water.  With all sealed bearings, I can hose them down when I get home and just put more Ice Wax on the chain after they dry.

My house, btw, is 400' above the nearest creek (which is blowing out) and my house has been through a 27" overnight rain without runoff problems. My house is at 1400' - I'm 750' above San Antonio, and 900+' above all the places in Texas that are flooding.  I just get need granny gears to get here.  

Plus the overcast makes it unseasonably cool for south Texas.
Fenders - it amazes how few people have them around here...



 

 
https://janheine.wordpress.com/2014/09/11/skf-bottom-brackets-after-5-years/


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 3, 2016)

I bought a nos 3 gill tank from those guys a few years ago.


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 3, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Didn't see that coming.



Jerry was very proud of the correct proportions displayed on those guys! Hilarious!


----------



## mrg (Jun 3, 2016)

Went there with some friends 25 + yrs ago after Ann Arbor, Jerry has some interesting stuff and some people can't keep there hands the displays!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 3, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Didn't see that coming.




TWSS


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 3, 2016)

mrg said:


> Went there with some friends 25 + yrs ago after Ann Arbor, Jerry has some interesting stuff and some people can't keep there hands the displays! View attachment 324106


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 3, 2016)

These guys are very nice. I bought a bike from them when I was just getting into the hobby and they spent a lot of time with me eductuating me on old bikes and taking me through their collection.  They have a lot to see and are happy to show it to you.


----------



## buickmike (Jun 13, 2016)

I won an auction for a NOS delta switch on the first- now here it is the thirteenth. No switch no tracking # nothing but stories. I can get stories anywhere. Ship the switch.


----------



## catfish (Jun 13, 2016)

buickmike said:


> I won an auction for a NOS delta switch on the first- now here it is the thirteenth. No switch no tracking # nothing but stories. I can get stories anywhere. Ship the switch.




Sorry to hear that.


----------



## JKT (Jun 13, 2016)

buickmike said:


> I won an auction for a NOS delta switch on the first- now here it is the thirteenth. No switch no tracking # nothing but stories. I can get stories anywhere. Ship the switch.




I can relate to your frustration !! I have bought from them in the past and promptly paid for the items only to have to wait for extended periods of time and excuses over the phone to get my parts... which eventually did arrive !!...  they are nice people to talk to but not very quick to ship... and I live about a hour and a half away !!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 13, 2016)

JKT said:


> I can relate to your frustration !! I have bought from them in the past and promptly paid for the items only to have to wait for extended periods of time and excuses over the phone to get my parts... which eventually did arrive !!...  they are nice people to talk to but not very quick to ship... and I live about a hour and a half away !!



Yeah I'm surprised their feedback doesn't reflect their slow to ship tendencies. I just bought my first item from them on eBay last month and just got it recently. I had started to forget that I even bought it before it showed up. It's almost as bad as buying something from FordMike. (OK now I'm exaggerating).


----------



## JKT (Jun 13, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Yeah I'm surprised their feedback doesn't reflect their slow to ship tendencies. I just bought my first item from them on eBay last month and just got it recently. I had started to forget that I even bought it before it showed up. It's almost as bad as buying something from FordMike. (OK now I'm exaggerating).




 HeHeHe ... I've done that before too !!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 13, 2016)

I WAS THERE ABOUT TEN YEARS AGO.
THEY AR A SHORT RIDE NORTH OF ANN ARBOR.
GREAT STUFF AND WELL WORTH THE TRIP.


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 14, 2016)

The Jerrys,Sr,&Jr,are 2 of my favorite people in the whole world. Jr,in particular,is one of those rare friends,i can go 6 months without talking to,and pick up,right where we left off. You are blessed,if you have them in your life,i consider them part of my family!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 14, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Yeah I'm surprised their feedback doesn't reflect their slow to ship tendencies. I just bought my first item from them on eBay last month and just got it recently. I had started to forget that I even bought it before it showed up. It's almost as bad as buying something from FordMike. (OK now I'm exaggerating).



it does, they've had to start new ebay names several times over the years.
I personally will have nothing to do with either Jerry.


----------



## charnleybob (Jun 16, 2016)

Most of you guys, who live in the land of unicorns and rainbows, ever wonder why they never sell at Memory Lane or Ann Arbor?


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 16, 2016)

charnleybob said:


> Most of you guys, who live in the land of unicorns and rainbows, ever wonder why they never sell at Memory Lane or Ann Arbor?



Im curious, when you were there what happened? Im planning 8 hours of driving cause it sounds like fun? Wasted trip?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 17, 2016)

charnleybob said:


> Most of you guys, who live in the land of unicorns and rainbows, ever wonder why they never sell at Memory Lane or Ann Arbor?





Now that's funny Bob! Nice enough guys to talk to but would never do a deal because the first thing required is for you to bend over.... V/r Shawn


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 17, 2016)

I don't know about unicorns and rainbows. Chestnut Hollow for me is a 10 minute drive. On the first trip there I went to see the collection, was treated very well by Jerry junior and senior, enjoyed the collection, learned that what they had was either not for sale or was very expensive. So now, for me, it's a place to enjoy and be educated, and I'm glad to consider them friends. Nobody is forced to buy anything, they pick and choose what they offer up and what they charge. That's my take on Chestnut Hollow and the Jerry's. I've never bought, sold, or traded with them so I have no bad experiences to share.


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 17, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Im curious, when you were there what happened? Im planning 8 hours of driving cause it sounds like fun? Wasted trip?



Dave, it WILL be fun. Go for the show, just avoid the gift shop !


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 17, 2016)

I agree it's a great place to visit. No, they don't give there stuff away for a song. No collector wants to do that. As far as shipping they are not in a down town area, they are in the country. I'm not defending them there, just saying it could be they wait until they have a few items to ship? IDK...
 Anyway it's a really cool place to see some of the rarest balloon bikes in person.


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 17, 2016)

I have known them for over 35 years - they set up down the row from me at Hershey....Back in the good ole days , ..   I did Hershey for 10 years ,section C row L , space 44-45 ,they always had the coolest stuff ,..   If you are looking for a part , they have it ,  PRICE, -search, travel, have knowledge,ability,take time off work , food etc. It all adds up ,. At the Hollow , all you have to do is point out what you want  and peel off the currency ,


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 17, 2016)

I've never met them personally or been to their place, but I have had a few very long and fun conversations over the phone with Jerry Jr.
I've purchased a bike and a few parts over the years, and received some very nice hand drawn instructions with diagrams for proper installation of the parts purchased, which I have saved for display because I think they are as classic and as much a part of the history of this hobby as the bikes and parts themselves.
All good from Chestnut Hollow on my end.
Thank you, Jerry Sr. & Jerry Jr.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 17, 2016)

I've never been there or spoken to them in person but I was under the impression it was more of a museum than a storefront,  If it were all for sale at fair prices then obviously it would be picked clean. Nobody's forcing you to bend over so if you're finding yourself in that position then you must be doing it willingly.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 17, 2016)

I have bought through them and have had no problems.


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 17, 2016)

Bought some of my fave stuff from them over the years,never had a bad experience. You get what you pay for. I had the opportunity to purchase a tank for my 1940 baby cycleplane from them. Where do you find one,how many have you ever seen for sale? 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## higgens (Jun 17, 2016)

I've bought from them a few times with no problems


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 17, 2016)

Sounds like I better bring cash and make sure I have lots of time!   I wasn't expecting any super deals, pretty much just want to go to drool on their stuff.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 17, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Sounds like I better bring cash and make sure I have lots of time!   I wasn't expecting any super deals, pretty much just want to go to drool on their stuff.




Spend your cash with me on your way!!!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 17, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> Spend your cash with me on your way!!!



You have a couple I would love to have man!  18 bikes for sale...pfffft.....makes a guy wonder how many you have?!  You leave em out in your front yard for sale? I can load a bike pretty quick


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 17, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> You have a couple I would love to have man!  18 bikes for sale...pfffft.....makes a guy wonder how many you have?!  You leave em out in your front yard for sale? I can load a bike pretty quick




lol yeah I have around 50. Sold 4 bikes yesterday. Some were not even listed here. I want to sell at least 20.


----------



## catfish (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jun 17, 2016)

Yeah, their prices are at the top of retail and then stretch it out just a tad more. But, they have some really nice stuff and like someone else said, when the heck are you going to see another one!? If you need something, you need it. As far as my transactions with them, I have absolutely no complaints. Sure, their prices are hanging out at the ceiling level of retail but they're my first go-to if I need something rare.


----------



## buickmike (Jun 17, 2016)

Gee;   I don't think I have enuff. bikes...


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 19, 2016)

I too have bought parts from Jerry and his dad.  Great experience.  I really enjoyed visiting with Jr. on the phone.


----------

